# Help brown discharge on 2ww period ??



## sell (Oct 2, 2006)

I wondered if anyone has experineced what i`m going through and has still been successful. My test is due on the 6th but the last day ive had browish discharge like old blood is this my period, i usually have heavy period bright red but this is my first cycle and i`m unsure what to expect. I conviced it hasn`t worked for me but am trying to be positive.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

Don't give up hope  

Many women get some bleeding or spotting during 2ww and early pregnancy.  If it is brownish (or pink) in colour then this is likely to be old blood coming away.

Without getting your hopes up, it could also be implantation bleed which is pink or brown in colour.  (Not everyone gets implantation bleed)

In natural conception, implantation happens around 5-12dpo so with any assisted conception you'd need to take into account how old your embies were when put back...but it gives you a rough idea.

You've still got 3 days to go...and alot can happen in 3 days !!

Good luck
Natasha


----------

